

Freenode Spam Attack - doki_pen
http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/javascript-spam/

======
doki_pen
Apparently there is come strange ctcp traffic going around that is causing me
to constantly get bounced from freenode. Anyone know how to change ctcp
settings in bip?

